# Gonna make a lantern...



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Fashioned after the old Coleman gas lanterns, with a handle & wide base-which will hold the AGM battery out of an electric Barbie corvette.
I found this wildly bright 18 LED bulb that only draws 2.5 (!) watts, & I've run it for 24 hours on the small battery with no real reduction in brightness toward the end of the experiment. It's a two-pin bulb to replace the halogens in low-voltage landscape lighting which are energy wasting & expensive because they burn out often. 
After the 24 hour test, I simply recharged the battery with my 1.6 watt solar charger for a day, reading 12.55 volts after just 8 hours. I could have used my bigger solar charger, but these batteries are designed to be charged slowly, not cooked.
A lawn mower or motorcycle battery may be next, as it can be charged more quickly, and at higher wattage.
I'll post the finished product soon, if anyone cares. It's a TON of bright light for 2.5 watts! Energy costs - ZERO!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Are the LED's on that bulb 3528 or 5050 sized?

What is the count? (qty?)


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Looks similar to what I put in my car's park lights.
Where did you find yours?

I think the LED car lights would work great running off car batteries since they are already made to 12V.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

There are 18 leds on each bulb; I don't know if they're 5050 or what. I got them from amazon, They simply say G4 - 18SMD, Warm White 2.5w.
They really are ridiculously bright for the wattage, & will bath my whole living room in decent (not reading) light for an extended period should ever shtf.... Hanging the 'lantern' from the ceiling of any room will light it well for most applications.
And yes, I got 12 volts specifically because they could be used without converting to 110 volts through an inverter, a real waste of battery for no reason. Hell, a string of these lights would use less power than a single household fluorescent bulb, and without the added drain of an inverter. 
That was my thinking when I hatched the plan, anyway...
Note: this light is 360 degrees, and quite even. I may fashion one into a standard drop light rig with battery clip leads on the end to throw light in a particular area.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Those LED's are 5050's.

Rig one up inside of a heat lamp reflector... then you will have your reading light!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh.... and wait until you get your hands on one of these 10 watt LED floodlights.... *you will be amazed*. I have a couple shining up under the canopy of my oak trees - - so cool! They make amazing work stand lights, too. (12v or 120 volt available)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/85V-265V-10...-Waterproof-Flood-Light-Lamp-CA-/131007603789


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OH - BTW, for all the readers

Make sure you always buy "warm" or 3500K style bulbs. Well, at least that is my personal preference - - I like the "yellow" tinted light better than the "pure white" or 6500K blue-tinted color.


----------

